# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE TV: - Συμφωνία με Απόλλωνα Σμύρνης, Βόλο, Ιωνικό, Λαμία και Παναιτωλικό για τους εντός έδρας αγώνες τους

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
- Συμφωνία και με Απόλλωνα Σμύρνης, Βόλο, Ιωνικό, Λαμία και Παναιτωλικό
- Περίπου το 60% των αγώνων της Superleague Interwetten θα μεταδίδονται αποκλειστικά από τα κανάλια COSMOTE SPORT για τα επόμενα 2 χρόνια

Η νέα σεζόν της Superleague Interwetten ξεκινάει και για πρώτη φορά 8 ελληνικές ομάδες θα παίζουν αποκλειστικά στο «γήπεδο» της COSMOTE TV. Μετά τον Παναθηναϊκό, την ΑΕΚ και τον ΟΦΗ, τα κανάλια COSMOTE SPORT θα μεταδίδουν όλους τους εντός έδρας αγώνες για το Πρωτάθλημα της Superleague Interwetten, τους εντός και εκτός έδρας φιλικούς αγώνες, καθώς και επιλεγμένους αγώνες των Πρωταθλημάτων Υποδομής και των ομάδων του Απόλλωνα Σμύρνης, του Βόλου, του Ιωνικού, της Λαμίας και του Παναιτωλικού. Μέσα από τις συμφωνίες αυτές, περίπου το 60% των αγώνων του ελληνικού πρωταθλήματος ποδοσφαίρου θα μεταδίδεται για τα επόμενα 2 χρόνια αποκλειστικά από την COSMOTE TV.

Η έμπειρη δημοσιογραφική ομάδα των καναλιών COSMOTE SPORT, θα βρίσκεται κάθε εβδομάδα σε όλη την Ελλάδα για να καλύψει τους αγώνες των ομάδων για τη Superleague Interwetten, πλαισιώνοντάς τους με πλούσια ρεπορτάζ, παρασκήνιο και όλα τα τελευταία νέα των ομάδων.

Οι αγώνες για το Πρωτάθλημα της Superleague Interwetten έρχονται να προστεθούν στο πλούσιο ποδοσφαιρικό πρόγραμμα της COSMOTE TV, που την σεζόν 2021-22 περιλαμβάνει τις κορυφαίες διασυλλογικές διοργανώσεις της UEFA (UEFA Champions League, UEFA Europa League, UEFA Conference League), σε επίπεδο εθνικών ομάδων τους αγώνες UEFA European Qualifiers για το Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο 2022 και UEFA Nations League Finals, τα μεγαλύτερα ευρωπαϊκά πρωταθλήματα (Premier League, Lega Serie A, Liga Portugal Bwin κ.α.), το κύπελλο Αγγλίας (FA Cup) κ.α.

----------

